# Help please! Billings "Danmark"



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

As I am fast approaching retirement and looking forward to spending a lot more time on my modelling, I took a punt on a job lot of three "part-completed ship model kits" offered on E-Bay, and as I was the only bidder I got them for a tenner! They were unearthed in an attic and came "as found". One was a plastic " Yamato" almost a meter long, with quad screws, ancient crude r/c and instructions in Japanese - I had to dump it because too many parts were missing. The second is an unstarted Ark Models kit of a generic 18th c. privateer - although there is little scale detail I think it will make a nice decorative model. The third is a Billings "Danmark" kit, dating at my guess from the 1950's or 60's, with just the hull framing constructed.All the wood construction parts appear to be present, but there are no fittings at all apart from a plastic moulded figurehead, not even any rigging blocks. Now I have it in my head that Billings used to supply the fittings kit for each of their wooden models separately, and maybe the first owner was going to buy them when he had the hull completed. I have checked with their UK distributors, but they say they cannot supply them separately. My other problem is that although I have the two full-size drawing sheets which are okay, mice appear to have nibbled away most of the instruction booklet and the parts list! 
So ... can anyone help with the following
- Does anyone actually have a surplus Billings " Danmark" fittings set that they are prepared to sell?
- Can anyone suggest where I might be able to buy one?
- Has anyone completed the model and still have the instruction booklet and parts list that they are prepared to copy for me? (If I have the list of fittings I can possibly buy most of them individually)
If you prefer, please send a personal message if you can help. 

Of course, if I was a *real* ship modeller I would make all the fittings myself....... but I just ain't that good!


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

Try http://www.modelboatmayhem.co.uk/forum/

Good lot of information can be found.

Regards


----------



## ART6 (Sep 14, 2010)

This outfit seems to have a very lrge range of fittings etc,
http://www.cornwallmodelboats.co.uk/acatalog/billing_boats_cannons.html


----------

